# selection



## anna (22. Dez 2007)

```

```


----------



## anna (22. Dez 2007)

```

```


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2007)

Vom SelectionEvent bekommst du die ISelection. Diese ist meistens vom Typ IStructuredSelection, aber das hängt natürlich von der Outline Page ab.


----------



## anna (22. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vom SelectionEvent bekommst du die ISelection. Diese ist meistens vom Typ IStructuredSelection, aber das hängt natürlich von der Outline Page ab.



Hallo !

was meinst du eigentlich mit "hägt von Outline Page" ? 

ich stelle mir  dei * selectionChanged()  *folgendermassen vor : 

```
public void selectionChanged(SelectionChangedEvent event) {
		//super.selectionChanged(event);

		ISelection selection= event.getSelection();
		if (selection.isEmpty()) System.out.println("nix:) ");
			                    
		else if(selection instanceof ContentOutline){
			str=selection.toString();
			 			
		}
	}
```

Ich komme leider nicht weiter ;( .[/b]


----------



## anna (24. Dez 2007)

Hife


----------



## Wildcard (24. Dez 2007)

Kurze Erklärung wie die Sache läuft:
Wird ein Editor geöffnet, dann wird er nach einem Adapter für die Outline gefragt (wenn die Outline View geöffnet ist).
Es liegt dann am Editor (oder dem Platform Adapter Manager) *eine* Outline für *diesen* Editor bereitzustellen.
Man kann also eine komplett eigene Outline mit komplett eigenem SelectionProvider setzen.
Vom SelectionProvider hängt dann ab um welche Art ISelection es sich handelt.
Wenn deine Outline also eine Selection vom Typ ContentOutline zurückliefert, dann würde der Code so funktionieren.


----------



## anna (26. Dez 2007)

Hallo !

danke ! )



```

```


----------

